#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [影片] [狼吧字幕組] VICE 野生動物 - 和野狼一起生活：狼人 （中英文字幕）

## WolfSounds

（短片截圖）


（請設定播放器為HD品質以保證觀賞效果，推薦點開短片標題全螢幕觀看）


相比於人，八十歲的維爾納·弗羅因特（Werner Freund）更願意做一頭狼。過去三十年裡，他一直在德國撫養野狼並與它們生活在一起，同時還將它們視為自己的家人。2012年1月，德國 VICE 分部的格爾新·帕亞和全體劇組人員驅車前往梅爾齊希市去採訪維爾納，並順手幫他給毛茸茸的夥伴們餵食。

*字幕製作：*
*百度狼吧字幕組*

翻譯：*WolfSounds* 、*妖狼小灰* 
審閱：*某只有情狼* 、*妖狼小灰* 
繁體化&時間軸&壓製：*WolfSounds*

*附加說明：*
名字均由德語發音直接音譯而來，由於 Freund 的發音是 [fʀɔɪ̯nt] 故音譯為「弗羅因特」，並不是翻譯錯誤。

*影片下載：*
http://pan.baidu.com/s/1jGJVT4q

*影片來源：*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxXOMwhl9_g

*官方網站：*
http://www.wolfspark-wernerfreund.de/

*相關新聞連結：*
「銜肉餵狼」
http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/54...A4%B5%E7%8B%BC

「狼的報恩 德學者養狼40年」
http://world.yam.com/post.php?id=1449

「狼和人的真實故事 ﹣ 德國狼王 Werner Freund」
http://blog.udn.com/marsha1623/8238576

（更多相關影片）
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...erner%20Freund

＊ 歡迎轉帖，務必請保留所有說明訊息

----------


## 狼王白牙

唉呀，好認真的百度狼吧翻譯組，都找到德語網站去了，

還附帶了狼樂上的相關主題連結。這種分享精神是我的最愛，

名字用聽譯的方式，更顯佩服。 :wuffer_howl: 

這位老者對狼群超級用心啊。到不同的狼群去，還懂先把氣味消除。

最感動的一段是有關人類沒有可比性的那段對話。狼群裡頭藏著團結友愛呢！

感謝分享2013年的新影片翻譯作品。特地感謝熟系的名字，WolfSounds、灰狼小妖、某只有情狼。

----------

